# "Double Exposure" in the darkroom



## Youngun (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried laying a negative on top of another while printing, or printing two negatives on the same paper? Just curious......


----------



## Karalee (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you talking about sandwiching the negs in the negative tray? I used to do that for darkroom manipulations.


----------

